# Conditioning cubes. What do you recommend?



## NELSON11 (9 July 2010)

Hi

Wondered what your experiences of conditioning cubes are and what brand would you recommend? 

Was looking at Baileys number 4, Allen and Page Calm and Condition, Top Spec conditioning cool cubes and Spillers cubes.

My just 4yo is just being backed and brought on, He is fed fast fibre and Ride and Relax with ulcergard after having nasty stomach ulcers as a result of peritonitis. As he is now working, seems to look a little lean to me and wondered if adding some conditioning cubes may help. He is 17.1hh KWPNXTB.

Starch needs to be as low as poss to avoid gastric upset.

Any advice greatly received. Just would like to see him with bit more on him


----------



## TinselRider (9 July 2010)

I have Lord (5yo Czech warmblood 17.1hh) On spillers conditioning cubes and he is looing really well on them  they haven't fizzed him up at all either. 

Have you looked into feeding a fibre like Alfa oil? this may be a route to explore if your boy is a bit sensitive with his stomach


----------



## horseywelsh (9 July 2010)

Top Spec Cool Condition Cubes are super - not had a horse yet that hasn't thrived with a few of those added. Bought a very skinny TB earlier in the year and that horse is blossoming at moment on a few cubes, feed merchents chop and some but not a lot of grass. I have one who is very sensitive to different foods (can't have balancers/certain concentrates etc) but he is fine with these.


----------



## BronsonNutter (9 July 2010)

I found Baileys no 4 made my old lad go a bit mental! Haven't tried any of the others though as we decided to try him on a veteran mix instead.

I know someone off my yard is using something from D&H called Build and Glow and that seems to be working on her youngster, but I'm not sure what the starch content is of that. She also used to give soya oil in the feeds.


----------



## Tollfarm (9 July 2010)

I use Baileys no 4 on youngstock and ponies and I find it's great and doesn't fizz them up. Highly recommend. Puts on loads of condition and they all look great.


----------



## amandaco2 (9 July 2010)

i use topline cubes baileys and alfa a oil....


----------



## kez1001 (9 July 2010)

ive used baileys no.4 and no.1 with good results. if you are looking for a low startch feed though consider the winergy feeds, my stressy TB quite possibly has an ulcer/had in the past and she can be a real fuss pot but does great on the winergy feeds and it keeps condition on her without blowing her brains out! another feed i like is baileys endurance mix not really an conditioning feed but it has loads of the right stuff, my girl did well on this but our feed merchant was just ordering it for me so it was difficult to get some times.


----------



## Hels_Bells (9 July 2010)

I have a poor doer warmblood and he gets baileys no 4 year round with Alfa A and sugar beet.  In winter I change to alfa-a oil, and baileys outshine which is amazing, pink powder also good for adding condition.  Calm and condition did nothing formine.


----------



## Springsprung (9 July 2010)

I would definatley recommend Allen and Page Calm and Condition, I first tried it last year on my recently broken TBx who I had tried on Baileys NO4 which had no effect at all on her.

Within a week of feeding only half a scoop per day the difference was evident.

I continued to feed it to her and another horse who wintered out in terrible conditions still only on half a scoop and both remained all winter in tip top condition.

I now feed to my intermediate eventer their power and performance feed and find this also to be a great feed. They are all cost effective and because you soak them they are great to add any suppliments or medication to.


----------



## Santa_Claus (9 July 2010)

i use baileys number 4 and 14 for Fleur. She often struggles to hold weight over the winter and now she is eventing (PN level) I needed to up her feed from just no14. She can't have barley as it sends her loopy so lots of other feeds were discarded immediately. number 4 maybe a conditioning rather than competition mix but it seems so far to be providing her with the right amount of slow release energy and she is looking in really good condition.


----------



## Lou_Lou123 (9 July 2010)

The winter my (fairly sharp) horse was 5 he was looking a bit lean and I started feeding him calm and condition, he didn't pick up at all. He also was very fussy about eating it too, and he's the sort of horse that will eat anything (literally). I swapped to baileys no.4 cubes and he started to pick up within a couple of weeks. He loved it too, and I fed both with unmolassed sugarbeet. He can be pretty sharp and it didn't send him loopy at all. Would definitely use it again.


----------



## fruity (9 July 2010)

I have two horses on ride and relax with D&H Build Up cubes.The results speak for themselves 

see this thread!:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=380086


----------



## kit279 (9 July 2010)

Baileys No. 4 - never had a horse that didn't love them and they all looked fab on it.


----------

